# My PERIPHERY audition.....



## Greg Pope (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey guys,

As you know part of the audition process is to cover a choice of two songs, I went for Inertia.
As I started recording I could feel a cold comeing on! Great!! so I've had to stop recording untill I'm back to full health.
So This is what I've done so far... let me know what you think.
I hope to finish it soon.
Thanks.

MySpace.com - Greg Pope - Updated - Lewisham, SE London, UK - Alternative / Metal / Experimental - www.myspace.com/gregpope


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 10, 2008)

That's pretty cool man!


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounded great man, I really quite liked the clean vocals in comparison to Periphery's previous singer, personally I found his clean vocals too... whiny... for me at least, but yours I quite liked also the distorted vocal part sounded very good too.

I hope you get the gig man


----------



## El Caco (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice, get well soon I want to hear the rest.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jun 10, 2008)

nice man!! enjoyed this


----------



## Mastodon (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds nice but...do you plan on moving to the states?


----------



## Greg Pope (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys



Mastodon said:


> Sounds nice but...do you plan on moving to the states?



Ha ha I'm planning nothing yet, just going with the flow....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 10, 2008)

why didn´t you do the part after that first singing part and the rest of the song? the whole "thrust from the ice!" or whatever, part 

anyways, sounds really good... gotta move to the states if they want you


----------



## Coryd (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds really good!!! You got my vote!!!


----------



## Naren (Jun 10, 2008)

Pretty decent job dere. Would have liked to have heard the whole thing, though.



MF_Kitten said:


> why didn´t you do the part after that first singing part and the rest of the song? the whole "thrust from the ice!" or whatever, part
> 
> anyways, sounds really good... gotta move to the states if they want you



Prolly because he's not done yet. 



And he said he didn't record it all because he came down with a cold (read first post).


----------



## aliendrummer (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow fucking killer, cant wait to hear the whole thing when you get better!


----------



## Greg Pope (Jun 10, 2008)

Ha ha cheers dudes, I'm pretty much better now tbh I just don't want to rush it.


----------



## Jagw (Jun 10, 2008)

First time i've discovered your stuff, really like some of the songs on your soundclick. Inertia sounds good so far as well man


----------



## Nats (Jun 10, 2008)

sounds great


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 10, 2008)

I kind of prefer it without the "Chill on the ice" bit, because the riff is more exposed, and its a hell of a riff.

Good work man.


----------



## Blexican (Jun 10, 2008)

Holy shit Greg, that's impressive!


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 10, 2008)

I think i just shit myself...


----------



## m3ta1head (Jun 10, 2008)

I hope they hire you.


----------



## Stephen (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool, hope they hire you 



aliendrummer said:


> Wow fucking killer, cant wait to hear the whole thing when you get better!



Matt? Hey haha


----------



## Groff (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow! You nailed it!


----------



## aliendrummer (Jun 10, 2008)

Stephen said:


> Cool, hope they hire you
> 
> Matt? Hey haha



STE! Whats up dood?


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah sounds great man! 
You should record the whole thing when youre 100% well!


----------



## WillingWell (Jun 10, 2008)

Woooooah, brilliant. You really did nail it. The beginning was a little weak sounding I thought but then it was like bam sucka. Great job.


----------



## Greg Pope (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys



WillingWell said:


> Woooooah, brilliant. You really did nail it. The beginning was a little weak sounding I thought but then it was like bam sucka. Great job.



Cheers dude, I agree I'll most likely record everything again, I know I can hit the notes I just need to hit them with power!!


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 10, 2008)

awesome job greg i really hope u succeed with these guys


----------



## TimSE (Jun 10, 2008)

actaully fucking awesome effort!
i thought the old guy was amazing
prefer u dude
epic win


----------



## Blexican (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg Pope said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers dude, I agree I'll most likely record everything again, I know I can hit the notes I just need to hit them with power!!



That's what I'm talkin' about! Greg Pope audition fully recovered FTW


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds awesome. 

For shits and giggles, Greg, you should try your own lyrical and vocal arrangement. Sing to your strengths, make that shit your own. I'm not really a big Bulb/Periphery fan, but I'm a big Greg Pope fan!


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Jun 10, 2008)

no no...dont move to the states! Move to norway  haha...god DAMN you can sing man! Well...i guess i say this everytime you post something..haha...


----------



## Codyyy (Jun 10, 2008)

I like your scream a lot more than Casey's (nothing against him of course)


----------



## bulb (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah greg this sounds amazing, the beggining is a bit weak but it picks up nicely, i cant wait to hear the full version:

darkwolf: this is just part of the thorough auditioning process, the next step (which without even hearing the full version im 99% sure greg will make it to, will be to put lyrics over letter experiment or the walk, which i really look forward to!


----------



## Plankis (Jun 10, 2008)

That was awesome, great job. But get rid of that reverb at the last screams.


----------



## Codyyy (Jun 10, 2008)

I will also agree with Bulb in saying that the beginning is not as strong as the way Casey sang it. But it is still really good.


----------



## Greg Pope (Jun 10, 2008)

cheers dudes!



bulb said:


> yeah greg this sounds amazing, the beggining is a bit weak but it picks up nicely, i cant wait to hear the full version:
> 
> Yeah I agree dude, I'm gonna record the whole thing again soon.  I just wanted to give you something.


----------



## DaveCarter (Jun 10, 2008)

Great job!! Best of luck mate.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 10, 2008)

I prefer Greg's beginning.


Bulb: Whatever floats you. I'm just telling Greg what I'd _personally_ like to hear.


----------



## Durero (Jun 10, 2008)

Sounds great! Looking forward to hearing more


----------



## bulb (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg Pope said:


> cheers dudes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg Pope (Jun 10, 2008)

Ha ha cooool.


----------



## Clydefrog (Jun 10, 2008)

I, too, prefer the beginning in this take over the old-official version. More emotional, less whining.


----------



## Durero (Jun 10, 2008)

^ +1

My favorite vocals on a Periphery song so far.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 10, 2008)

Durero said:


> ^ +1
> 
> My favorite vocals on a Periphery song so far.



another +1 here as well


----------



## TimSE (Jun 10, 2008)

sakeido said:


> another +1 here as well



yet another +1


----------



## IconW (Jun 10, 2008)

I must say that this sounds good.
Very good actually.
And I agree that Greg's vocals sounded little bit better than Casey's. And it's quite serious because Casey sounded superb too. In my mind, your performance had better feel to it, and the raw vocals sounded awesome. Very clear and powerfull.


----------



## Chris (Jun 10, 2008)

Poperiphery would be epic fucking win^1bajillion.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Jun 10, 2008)

Greg Pope for president!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 10, 2008)

absolutely killer shit dude.
i keep meaning to get you an link to my electronica stuff to see if you wanted to do some vocals for me, but i keep forgetting.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 10, 2008)

IMO if they could work something out with regard to the geographic location, Greg would be the absolute perfect vocalist for Periphery. I've only heard some of your more recent stuff Greg but I'm digging the hell out of it and really hope you guys can make something work because your voice needs to be in a talented band and I think the guys in Periphery write great stuff.  Good luck dude!


----------



## amonb (Jun 10, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Sounds awesome.
> 
> For shits and giggles, Greg, you should try your own lyrical and vocal arrangement. Sing to your strengths, make that shit your own. I'm not really a big Bulb/Periphery fan, but I'm a big Greg Pope fan!



 while I don't mind Periphery at all (I even have the t-shirt!) Greg's stuff is mind-blowing. This would be an interesting combination and I hope we get to hear more


----------



## Espaul (Jun 10, 2008)

I really thought you couldn't find a guy singing as great as casey  I was wrong. 

The only difference (other than of course the slight difference in voice sounds) is that Greg didn't mix it as well  for this clip anyways


----------



## friendforafoe (Jun 10, 2008)

you should put this up on your soundclick bro ... i can't listen to it at work  sorry to hear you've been sick mang. get better homie


----------



## Ext789 (Jun 10, 2008)

pretty dam good. great tone on the high notes. you seem to have the range casey has. I think you'd be a great replacement.


----------



## Randy (Jun 10, 2008)

Really well done. As far as singing the song true to the original, it's practically flawless.

However, I think you could write melodies for the vocal that present your voice better than his did. I can't overstate how amazingly you implement your voice, in the original material you write. Greg Pope _writing_ his own vocals for something by Periphery/Bulb?


----------



## Ext789 (Jun 10, 2008)

I really think that because they are looking for someone with a similar voice to casey's, that whoever ends up being the new singer should basically stick to casey's vocals for icarus and inertia...


----------



## SymmetricScars (Jun 10, 2008)

I liked casey.

But i've always been a fan of yours, and i think you nailed it! 

Can't wait to hear it once its all finished


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds good.

Would be cool if it worked out somehow 

Sounds good.

Would be cool if it worked out somehow


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow thats eerie. I played it and was like "Did he put up casey's version for a reference?" 

And as most have said, in fewer words, you have an amazing talent man


----------



## Greg Pope (Jun 11, 2008)

Chris said:


> Poperiphery would be epic fucking win^1bajillion.





thanks people!! thanks for the awesome comments!



Randy said:


> Really well done. As far as singing the song true to the original, it's practically flawless.
> 
> However, I think you could write melodies for the vocal that present your voice better than his did. I can't overstate how amazingly you implement your voice, in the original material you write. Greg Pope _writing_ his own vocals for something by Periphery/Bulb?



Cheers dude, Well hopefully I will able to do that soon on one of there other tracks.


----------



## drenzium (Jun 11, 2008)

Excellent job


----------



## kmanick (Jun 11, 2008)

Durero said:


> ^ +1
> 
> My favorite vocals on a Periphery song so far.


 

^ Same here
I just finished listening to "State of Mind" and "The Trusted"
Great stuff


----------



## bulb (Jun 11, 2008)

just to clear everything up with all of you who may not know exactly how we are auditioning.
yes the first step (out of four steps mind you) is to emulate Casey, for better or for worse we are looking for a voice similar to his, so this really just allows us to sift through the riff raff and covering Casey's version of the song is a technical feat, so you would have to be good to pull it off.

The second step is to actually show us your creative side and write and record vocals for The Walk or Letter Experiment. If we like what we hear then you would do a few more songs so that we can practice a few songs with you in person which is:

Step three: Band practice, where we get to meet you and see if we click as people and get along, and also see if you can actually pull off the recorded vocals in a live setting.

And if you get that far step four may just be a formality, but we would make you play at least a few shows with us if not a tour, to see that you could handle the rigors of the road, and us as well.

Its a thorough process, i know, but we are picky about what we want and we dont mind waiting till we find the PERFECT person for the job, because we want to ensure that whoever ends up joining will be there for good so we dont have to deal with this kind of crap again haha.

Now with all that said, you guys should know that first off neither inertia nor icarus are going to be on the album we are recording this summer, and second personally (and to the rest of the band as well) he encapsulated exactly what i was looking for vocally, so im quite attached to those versions of the song. However, thats not to say that whoever joins may not be able to do an even better version, or write their own version that is completely different and even more awesome, so we will always be open to that!

Anyways after that whole rant im still really excited to hear Greg tackle the rest of this song and do letter experiment or the walk!


----------



## Randy (Jun 11, 2008)

bulb said:


> ...and also see if you can actually pull off the recorded vocals in a live setting.



You don't say? It almost sounds like you speak from experience.


----------



## bulb (Jun 11, 2008)

yes, lets not forget that Jake Veredika used to sing for us hahahah


----------



## noodles (Jun 11, 2008)

bulb said:


> yes, lets not forget that Jake Veredika used to sing for us hahahah



Sing?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 11, 2008)

bulb said:


> yes, lets not forget that Jake Veredika used to sing for us hahahah



What do you mean auto-tune only works in the studio?! OMG!


----------



## bulb (Jun 11, 2008)

noodles said:


> Sing?



well yeah, because even though we banned him from singing live he still did it sometimes hahah


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 11, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> What do you mean auto-tune only works in the studio?! OMG!



apparently you've never seen the DigiDesign "Venue" system....it's basically a Pro Tools HD rig that's intended for live use.


----------



## Ext789 (Jun 11, 2008)

the vocals on greg's own song "state of mind" rule very hard.

as does his cover of "zombie" by the cranberries.

really awesome stuff!


----------



## friendforafoe (Jun 11, 2008)

Alrighty greg, so i got to listen at home last night. holy shit that was spot on for Casey's vox ... i was pretty shocked man ... not that i doubted you bro, but man the Periphery audition was outta left field and really really really good!


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2008)

Greg Pope for Periphery 2008.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 11, 2008)

Rick said:


> Greg Pope for Periphery 2008.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 12, 2008)

Man...

I'd be honored to have Greg play in my band. He's fucking fantastic.

I think periphery should audition for Greg Pope.  You wanna move to the states, I'm throwing together a band of epic awesomeness. Look me up if this shit falls through. You and I would kick ass together.


----------



## bulb (Jun 12, 2008)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> apparently you've never seen the DigiDesign "Venue" system....it's basically a Pro Tools HD rig that's intended for live use.



hehe lots of bigger live acts use autotune nowadays, hell you can even buy that tc helicon vocal stompbox unit for that purpose, but we obviously wont be relying on that shit haha.


----------



## Greg Pope (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks again guys!



Ext789 said:


> the vocals on greg's own song "state of mind" rule very hard.
> 
> as does his cover of "zombie" by the cranberries.
> 
> really awesome stuff!



Nice one dude!



friendforafoe said:


> Alrighty greg, so i got to listen at home last night. holy shit that was spot on for Casey's vox ... i was pretty shocked man ... not that i doubted you bro, but man the Periphery audition was outta left field and really really really good!



Thanks Bro! never doubt me again!! 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Man...
> 
> I'd be honored to have Greg play in my band. He's fucking fantastic.
> 
> I think periphery should audition for Greg Pope.  You wanna move to the states, I'm throwing together a band of epic awesomeness. Look me up if this shit falls through. You and I would kick ass together.



Ha ha cheers man, if you pay for everything I'm there! ha ha



bulb said:


> hehe lots of bigger live acts use autotune nowadays, hell you can even buy that tc helicon vocal stompbox unit for that purpose, but we obviously wont be relying on that shit haha.



It's a shame things like this exist, It allows people to hide behind it If people need auto tune then they need help other than just with vocals....


----------



## Espaul (Jun 12, 2008)

Greg Pope said:


> It's a shame things like this exist, It allows people to hide behind it If people need auto tune then they need help other than just with vocals....




Yeah, but you know dream theater uses it? And I'm a fan of dt and see them when they visit norway, and I gotta say it sounds a hell of a lot better when they use autotune, I mean, cause labrie sucks live


----------



## Greg Pope (Jun 12, 2008)

No I didn't know that, have they always done that? or have they only started doing it because there getting old... he he


----------



## PeteyG (Jun 12, 2008)

Adam D from Killswitch Engage appears to use it live too, it's very subtle though.


----------



## Kronpox (Jun 12, 2008)

Very impressed by this, I like your sound better than both Casey's and Jake's.

If you can't figure out moving to the US, bring a laptop to gigs and run a video chat into a projector while you scream in your bedroom


----------



## Espaul (Jun 12, 2008)

Greg Pope said:


> No I didn't know that, have they always done that? or have they only started doing it because there getting old... he he



They started using it for the last tour.

If you watch early dvds you see he sings out of tune, and if you've been to a consert from before this recent tour you'd notice him beeing out of tune. But he cuts it in the studios and many people like his voice, so no disrespect to labrie


----------



## Leec (Jun 12, 2008)

Espaul said:


> They started using it for the last tour.
> 
> If you watch early dvds you see he sings out of tune, and if you've been to a consert from before this recent tour you'd notice him beeing out of tune. But he cuts it in the studios and many people like his voice, so no disrespect to labrie


 

Actually, LaBrie's live vocal performances from early in their career was unbelievably good. You'd don't get to be as good as he is at singing and just not bother to work on your live performance.
Some of this might not be entirely spot on, but the gist is correct, and you could find the details out online as it's quite well documented:

He suffered from some sort of throat infection whilst on tour for I&W, and he's always been below par since then. It was only a few years ago he recovered fully, and I believe it was the tour in support of ToT that saw him getting back to form. I saw them on that tour and he was brilliant.


----------



## Greg Pope (Jun 12, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> Very impressed by this, I like your sound better than both Casey's and Jake's.
> 
> If you can't figure out moving to the US, bring a laptop to gigs and run a video chat into a projector while you scream in your bedroom



Ha ha cheers dude, I like that!


----------



## Espaul (Jun 12, 2008)

Leec said:


> Actually, LaBrie's live vocal performances from early in their career was unbelievably good. You'd don't get to be as good as he is at singing and just not bother to work on your live performance.
> Some of this might not be entirely spot on, but the gist is correct, and you could find the details out online as it's quite well documented:
> 
> He suffered from some sort of throat infection whilst on tour for I&W, and he's always been below par since then. It was only a few years ago he recovered fully, and I believe it was the tour in support of ToT that saw him getting back to form. I saw them on that tour and he was brilliant.



I was at a show on that tour too, and it was not great. I'm so old as to see them from I&W tour (unfortunately) so I don't know about that. 

I think it's time to let this thing pass, and not speak of it in this thread ever again. This is gregs time to shine!


----------



## budda (Jun 14, 2008)

so im lookin at this now, and its hot shit.

nice pipes man!


----------

